# A Little Bit of Everything For Sale.



## linux992

Hello I have some parts left over from my build I purchased then I realized I didn't need them, Also some I pulled out of the case I bought. If you need more pictures or have questions let me know. Make offers on this stuff I would just like to clean up a little. 

Intel Heatsink and fan. I bought this with my CPU but it doesn't fit my motherboard. I'm not sure what it came off of.  $2.50 Plus shipping.





Old ATI Rage 128 PCI video card $5 plus $4.95 shipping





Old Antec SL300S 300W PSU. I'm not sure if this was working I got it with my case and I was told it was not. I have not tested it. $5 Plus shipping. 





Old Sony CD Rom Drive I'm not sure if this is working. Probably for parts only. $5 plus $4.95 shipping.


----------



## linux992

Make offers on these items. I wanna clean up. Thank you.


----------



## linux992

Prices reduced.


----------



## linux992

Iphone sold!


----------



## wolfeking

do you know how to unlock it so that it could be used on Tmobile? 
And whats the storage capacity?


----------



## Tayl

wolfeking said:


> do you know how to unlock it so that it could be used on Tmobile?
> And whats the storage capacity?



He said 8gb.

I'm assuming that PSP wouldn't work with UK games? Or are PSP games universal nowadays?


----------



## wolfeking

sorry, i didnt read too closely. 
still, the unlocking question stands


----------



## linux992

I researched it and I found where it says PSP games are region free. I have it on ebay right now so the auction would have to finish out. 
I have it unlocked right now for t-mobile. I would wipe all my data clean and re unlock it.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, I may be interested in it friday. Ill let you know. 

just to be sure, there is a charger/usb included with it?


----------



## linux992

It didn't come with a charger or USB and I only have one I got with my ipod. You could find one cheap on ebay. I'd be willing to go down to $40 since there is no charger.


----------



## wolfeking

would this work on it?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0XVHNQ8MYNQ071MVRG70


----------



## 1337dingo

if wolf doesnt i will, will make a good ipod for a prezzie for my brother


----------



## wolfeking

im 100% sure im going to get it. Just waiting on me pay to be there tomorrow.


----------



## 1337dingo

ok its urs


----------



## linux992

Sounds good. And wolfeking that cable should work. PM me when you're ready and I'll give you my paypal. I'll work on it this weekend and ship on Monday.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. Ill go ahead and send you a PM and post the money as soon as the money is in the bank. Should be around 6AM.


----------



## linux992

Sounds good. Thanks much.


----------



## linux992

Bump still got all this.


----------



## Des_Zac

How much for everything but cd drive + shipping in US?


----------



## linux992

I'll say $26 plus shipping should be able to fit in flat rate box but I'm not sure.


----------



## linux992

Bump Please help me out here.


----------



## linux992

Bump would like to sell any offers accepted. Thanks


----------



## 87dtna

Your AMD heatsink and fan is definitely for Intel LOL.  Probably socket 775 but hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## linux992

^^ Dang people. lol No wonder it doesn't fit. The guy said it was for AMD.


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah 100% not AM2/AM3 heatsink.  Possible at one time there was a bracket included that it could be used with AMD but if you don't have any extra parts not shown in the pic it's just for intel now.


----------



## linux992

Good to know. Thank you. I'll change the listing.


----------



## linux992

1gb sodimm ram 200 pin ram $12 shipped OBO. 




Just looking to get rid of this stuff.


----------

